# CyanogenMod 7.2.0-RC0 X2 ALPHA



## rnarc206 (Jun 26, 2011)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1442803


----------



## DaveRichardson (Jan 3, 2012)

It's a glorious thing, is it not? I'm hoping this kicks off DX2 development renaissance.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Just a link so moved to general.


----------



## 32BitWhore (Oct 9, 2011)

Pretty exciting. Now that we've got CM7, hopefully we can get CM9 soon.


----------



## bolski (Oct 13, 2011)

CM9 is going to harder. We really need the boot loader unlocked for that one.


----------



## dragonzkiller (Jul 6, 2011)

bolski said:


> CM9 is going to harder. We really need the boot loader unlocked for that one.


Oh hello! This is me the guy who brought CM7 to the X2. I know that I haven't been showing any love to rootz and that's cuz I haven't been able to get into my account. That being said, no the bootloader does not need to be unlocked.


----------



## scur (Oct 9, 2011)

As the only ROM with no Blur and all AOSP, I think it should have it's own subforum alongside Liberty and Eclipse.


----------



## Drunkula (Oct 13, 2011)

Finally got the beta of CM7 installed to my DX2. Noticed a few hiccups so far. Regardless I'm very impressed with the speed of it. Blows away the stock ROM!


----------

